
Show HN: Opterview – An Interview Tool for DevOps - digitallogic
https://www.opterview.com/
======
digitallogic
Hi Everyone,

I’m the creator of Opterview. It’s a CoderPad like experience for interviewing
DevOps Engineers with challenges for screening your candidates. You get a
shared terminal in the browser connected to a dedicated host configured for
the challenge you choose. Some example challenges include:

* Debugging a web application that’s experiencing an outage

* Diagnosing issues on a misconfigured Docker host

* Writing configuration management code to deploy a web server

* Using Terraform to provision resources in a dedicated AWS account

Opterview has been in a private beta since this spring, and last week I
finally opened it up to everyone. I’m a solo founder, and Opterview is at this
point fully bootstrapped. If you have any questions I’m happy to answer them!

------
emplynx
Are the sessions recorded so we can play them back later?

~~~
digitallogic
Yup! After each interview a recording of the terminal session is available for
you to watch. You can also download a copy of the contents of the user's home
directory.

------
gallamine
What's it running under the hood?

~~~
digitallogic
When you start an interview an EC2 instance is provisioned. This will include
all the (mis)configured software needed for the challenge you select, and
you'll get access to that instance via the browser based terminal.

One of the interesting parts about building the outage related challenges is
ensuring not just that they break, but that they break in a consistent and
reliable manner. Also, that they don't interfere with your candidate's ability
to work on the host.

